
Show HN: Extract the contents of files using data recovery techniques in macOS - feelix
https://macdaddy.io/file-extractor/
======
feelix
It'll automatically unzip, decode UUEncoded files, and jump through other
hoops to get at the underlying data to present it to you transparently and on-
the-fly.

This is using the same data recovery engine which forensics software uses that
I wrote which has been purchased in bulk by the CIA, FBI, and various other
government institutions around the world.

